
Effects of Cell Phone Radiofrequency Signal Exposure on Brain Glucose Metabolism - wtetzner
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3184892/
======
edgarbob
We keep hearing that 5G isn't dangerous, but it looks like there is science
showing 3G-5G is bad for our health:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31514029](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31514029)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29332300](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29332300)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29462174](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29462174)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2713174/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2713174/)

